# My 2nd Ryzen Build



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Storage Drives:

SAMSUNG 970 PRO M.2 2280 512GB PCIe Gen3 < OS

WD Black 1TB < Steam Games

Seagate BarraCuda 8TB < Files + Extra Storage

-

RAM:

G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200

-

CPU:

AMD RYZEN 7 2700X 8-Core 3.7 GHz 

Added note:

I used the stock fan and Antec FORMULA 7 Nano Diamond Thermal Compound. Have not had any issues. 

-

PSU:

Seasonic FOCUS Plus Series SSR-850PX 850W 80+ Platinum ATX12V & EPS12V Full Modular 120mm FDB Fan 10 Years Warranty Compact 140 mm Size Power Supply

-

Motherboard:

ASUS ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING AM4 AMD B450 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 HDMI ATX AMD Motherboard

Added note:

Had to flash a new bios for SAMSUNG 970 PRO M.2 2280 512GB PCIe Gen3. And I had to install a driver for the 970 pro. 

-

Case:

Phanteks Enthoo Pro TG PH-ES614PTG_BK Integrated RGB lighting Tempered Glass Side Panel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Black

-

GPU:

EVGA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti

-

Windows 10 PRO 64, Fully updated to the latest edition. 




What do you guys think of this new build. The 1050 Ti still seem good enough to play Tekken 7 with maxed out settings.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

That's a nice looking build. You chose nice components, and the default cooler that comes with the 2700x is both nice looking and fully capable. 
:thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done! I like the cooler.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great job nice clean build and every component top notch, way to go!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

It's an ugly case, but that's purely subjective. It is highly functional though (lots of nice provisions). You could do its huge glass panel some justice using RGB LED strips, but again, that is purely subjective. The others have said it all.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think the case is very sleek though agreed it is subjective and too simple or clean for my taste also. Last few years I have been loving white cases as they never need dusting where black shows everything.


----------

